# Abstract Face (photoshop tutorial)



## goobimama (Mar 6, 2005)

The is an abstract tutorial. I don't know if you guys like abstract stuff but i'll just give it a go. Please let me know if you like 

abstracts.

Step 1:
Create a new file in Photoshop (File>New) with any size that you want, make sure it is a perfect square. If you want to make it a wallpaper 

or something like that, then make it 1024x1024 and then cut it up. Make sure your background is white.

Step 2:
Select the gradient tool from the toolbox (or press g). Make sure it is a linear gradient, the gradient picker is set to Foreground to 

Background. and the blend mode is set to Difference. Press D on the keyboard to reset the pallette colours to black foreground and white 

background.

Step 3:
Go wild. Keep drawing gradients on the image about 20 to 30 times..

*img55.exs.cx/img55/5277/abstract19vq.jpg

Step 4:
Duplicate your layer by going to Layer>New>Layer via copy or by pressing Ctrl+J. Rename the newly created layer "wave".

Step 5:
Click and select the original layer (not warp) and go to Filter>Distort>Twirl. Give it a twirl of about 340 or so.

Step 6:
The Click and select the "wave" layer and go to Filter>Distort>Wave and use the settings given below. You can try your own but these worked 

for me. Click Randomise a few times till you find it desirable. then click ok.

*img55.exs.cx/img55/3857/abstract25hb.jpg

Step 7:
Set the blend mode in the layers pallette for the 'wave' layer to "lighten" and then merge the two layers together by Pressing Ctrl+E or by 

going to layers>Merge down.

Step 8:
Duplicate the layer and go to Edit>Transform>Flip Horizontal. Change the blending mode of the new layer to Lighten.

Step 9:
Then hit ctrl+U or Image>Adjustments>Hue/Saturation to bring up the hue/saturation box. Select colourise and then play around with the colour 

settings. I used:
Hue: 0
Saturation: 25
Lightness: 0

Step 10:
Now select the other layer and go to the Hue saturation menu again.
Select colourise and change the settings again. I used:
Hue: 220
saturation: 25
Lightness: 0

Step 11:
Merge the two layers together by pressing Ctrl+E and that's it. The end result is totally random but here's mine:

*img55.exs.cx/img55/9525/abstractfinal8hg.jpg

If you look hard enough, you will find a face in the image. Most of the abstracts have them....


----------



## cheetah (Mar 8, 2005)

Great tutorial Gobimama.
Keep posting such tutorials.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 8, 2005)

I made this :-

Resolution: 800x600
*img224.exs.cx/img224/1732/cheetahabs7ar.jpg

Howz It?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2005)

DON'T STOP WITH THE COLOURS I HAVE SHOWN! 

Feel free to experiment with the colourise box at least. Otherwise, nice one Cheetah.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2005)

Goobie bhaiya... u r really revvin up the photoshop mania..  Keep up the good work


----------



## cheetah (Mar 10, 2005)

The tutorials section of the forum is workin as a magic for me.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi goobimama
    I like abstarcts and would like to get a few tips from u regarding, mobile wallpaper designing.....

Keep posting new tuts......


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------

